# Clausing 5400 Progress



## DonC (Mar 28, 2015)

Making some progress on my 5439 restore and fell backward a bit. 
The headstock, crossfeed and under drive are restored. New found problem is my motor and motor pulley. It seems that in the past someone didn't install the key and the pulley was spinning on the motor shaft. The area where the pulley set screw was spinning on the shaft mushroomed making pulley removal without destroying the pulley bore impossible. I actually not only destroyed the bore but also broke the small pulley while attempting removal. I thought I might be able to save the motor so I pulled it apart for a bearing change. Not so good inside. the wires to the windings are shot, the insulation just cracked off. Now looking into VFD drive.


----------



## cajun666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wheere r the picture at


----------



## hermetic (Apr 3, 2015)

if the shaft of the motor is ok, you can solder new "tails" to the windings.


----------



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)

cajun666 said:


> Wheere r the picture at





hermetic said:


> if the shaft of the motor is ok, you can solder new "tails" to the windings.


I thought about doing that but thoughts were that the motor is old, would and don't know how long it will last after putting time into it. I picked up a new motor and VFD.


----------



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)

cajun666 said:


> Wheere r the picture at


Just posted some in a new thread. See your also from Louisiana, cool.


----------



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)

Picture of the motor.


----------

